# How can I configure airport express via it's ethernet port?



## kebosma (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm trying to configure my airport express via the ethernet port, so filling in it's IP address in safari.

Of course I can do it with the configuration program, but I want to configure my father-in-laws airport express from my home place...

I enabled already "enaable configuration via ethernet" in my airport express, but still i'm not able to access it to configure it.

Does anybody now how to?

Which port does the airport express uses to configure?


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 25, 2007)

Open Airport Utility, from /Applications/Utilities folder.
That will see the airport, and you will be able to configure it using that application (unlike all non-Apple routers).
Setup Guide


----------



## kebosma (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for your reply, but this is what I already stated, I want to acces and configure an aiport express via it's ethernet (WAN) port, so that I for example can configure an airport from the internet...


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 25, 2007)

Even when it's connected to the ethernet port, it will still use the Airport Utility. It's not meant to be able to be configured remotely.


----------



## kebosma (Oct 25, 2007)

You're right about the utility which will be used for configuration, I don't think you're right that it isn't ment for configuring remotely, because in the airport utility help file it's stated that you can access and configure airport express remotely, by selecting it in the airport utility.

What is not stated is what you have to type to get into it, simply typing the aiport's IP address into a browser is not enough, maybe a port should be stated as well?


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, select "Other" when you are out of the subnet (so it is not seen by default) and you are able to give the IP address to look for it. 

In the manual there probably is better what ports you should leave open for being able to connect from external. Keeping by default the ports open to external for configuring it would not be the best practice.

Usually connecting via ethernet just connecting the Mac to the Airport directly with the cable does it easiest. The Utility sees it, give it the settings you ned, plug it to the usual environment and connect to it wirelessly.


----------

